# Wow! Wild sea mullet bite in Brunswick County



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got back from BC and will file a larger report later. But just to let everyone know after hearing about all the sea mullet up and down the coast I had to go see for myself.

Spent the last few days on the Ocean Isle and Holden Beach piers. No kidding, I caught so many sea mullet that at one point I eventually went back and told Jenn "Honey, I'm tired of catching sea mullet." She said she'd never heard me say anything like that about fishing before.









Funny thing is not many folks are taking advantage of it at all. The piers are about empty, and the ones out there are mostly tourist not doing the right things. But man are the sea mullet there if you want them. Go to the far end of the pier and throw fresh shrimp and Fishbites bloodworms as far as you can on number 6 hooks...and you can have all you want. The size comes and goes, just throw back the little ones and you will eventually get enough big ones. 

The bigger ones bite at night and Friday night the guy actually ran me off of the Ocean Isle Pier because he wanted to go home. I know him (nice guy) and don't blame him, but man it was hard to leave that kind of bite. I don't know why but if it is sea mullet you want, this year we have got them.

Tomorrow morning is the cleaning and tomorrow night is the fish fry. I'll file a better report and some pics when my arm works. Wow!!


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

bodes well for a awsome fall run of HUGE mullets ya think jeffery? I've not seen v. Mullets Spring run like this since the late 80's...


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

absolutely LEADDRAFT. with the lack of a real spot run the last two years our piers really need something like this!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great time. I remember my first time fishing a pier in NC, I was catching plenty of sea mullet and tossing them back (not aware of what they were). A friendly local told me they were good eating so I proceeded to keep em. We had a nice fish fry!


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Here are some of the ones I have been cleaning today:


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Hope you left me some to catch. Going to try Thursday night. :fishing:


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

They are there Hop, just don't use those dang wire leaders they sell the poor tourist and you'll get 'em.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The really big ones are in the river right now too. Fishing the same old places. Saw some people last week catching them from the little pier in SouthPort.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Sure would like to be out on the point (not hatteras) with all those fresh whiting heads.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

jeffreyweeks said:


> They are there Hop, just don't use those dang wire leaders they sell the poor tourist and you'll get 'em.


Tie my own. No hardware. Works for me.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeffery,
Are there any sand fleas showing in the surf?


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Sure would like to be out on the point (not hatteras) with all those fresh whiting heads.


 Come on dude , I'll be there all weekend.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Hop, believe it or not there ARE a few. Couldn't find enough to fish with though. The birds were catching some.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Come on dude , I'll be there all weekend.


I wish I could. Gotta do family-type Easter crap this weekend.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

jeffreyweeks said:


> They are there Hop, just don't use those dang wire leaders they sell the poor tourist and you'll get 'em.


LMFAO thats hilarious but sadly true


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I love watching people fish with those contraptions.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> I love watching people fish with those contraptions.


You will not believe how many times, I've taught people how to tie a 2-hook bottom rig w/just 2 hooks & sinker, outfish, the "hardware" people.

no need for a bunch of tackle lugging around, (unless I'm Kingin).. just a pack O' hooks and a couple sinkers.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Just like the tourist that use 2 hook bottom rigs with gotchas


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

jeffreyweeks said:


> Go to the far end of the pier and throw fresh shrimp and Fishbites bloodworms as far as you can on number 6 hooks...and you can have all you want.


Great info. What rig did you use. Hi/low, fish finder??


Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Any one charkin down n the oak island aarea this weekend?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So which pier would you suggest for a midweek day trip with 2 boys (3 and 8 years old)? They enjoy catching but are easily distracted if the bite slows.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

say it with me......WHITING seamullet huh dang yankees


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Bite seems to have moved outta the ICW and onto the ocean side then. Not seeing 25-35 fish days right now inshore. narfpoit, I would look at ocean isle, pier here in holden is very short.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

pogeymoe said:


> say it with me......WHITING seamullet huh dang yankees


they'll never get it. lol


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> Come on dude , I'll be there all weekend.


 Don't look to good, maybe next new moon EESESE hopefully. Looking forward to when the tarps show up.


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

Going to try again this weekend. Last weekend wasn't what I was expecting. Caught some small blues and a couple whiting. Fished the Beach and the ICW.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

i was watching people fish whle i was rigging up my shark bait and they tearing the whiting up. Then one guy got spooled by a carhood


----------

